

Google now shipping 60,000 Android handsets per day - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/16/google-android-shipping-60000-per-day/

======
melling
Android phones will pass the iPhone within 24 months in monthly sales. Android
is simply creating a bigger market by being free and multi-vendor.

